

Malaysia to give every citizen an email address and a USB biometric device - mopoke
http://thenextweb.com/asia/2011/04/26/malaysias-new-official-email-address-for-each-citizen-will-also-offer-biometric-usb-device/

======
ilkhd2
It is so odd...

